

How to use your own Docker registry - sp332
http://blog.docker.io/2013/07/how-to-use-your-own-registry/

======
thu
I hoped it was a new post, but it is the one from july. I would like to create
a read-only registry, using only Nginx. This page
[http://docs.docker.io/en/latest/api/registry_api/](http://docs.docker.io/en/latest/api/registry_api/)
has some information but not everything.

For instance, the very first thing `docker pull` does is doing a check as GET
/v1/_ping, and looking for some X-Docker-Registry-Version header. The _ping
route, or the version check are undocumented.

(Not a rant, Docker is evolving quite fast, and its documentation too.)

~~~
bosky101
here's an example of pushing to a private repo

    
    
         https://gist.github.com/bosky101/6625584

